
Beware the Metagame - amasad
https://amasad.me/meta?hn=1
======
alexandercrohde
I think to understand such phenomena we have to ask another "why?" Why is it a
profitable path for people who have no hands-on-expertise to be trite advice
gurus spouting untestable platitudes at conferences and through blog posts?

And I think the reason is because there is a huge community of, for lack of a
better word, "stupid" self-help consumers who are always looking for a new
simplistic panacea, and forgetting the one they read 5 months ago.

Everybody wants a guru to give them a magic formula for success. But the
reality is the reason a Zuckerburg suceeds is largely luck, or a Buffet
succeeds is largely just innate skill and a methodical lifestyle of reading
public financial statements. No number of blog posts will make you Steve Jobs.

------
platz
This is straight Taleb.

But I'm not sure the examples fit.

Entrepreneurs aren't judged by the market?

Skin in the game is all about having a p & l and surviving.

------
t0astbread
Does that mean this article is in the metagame of the metagame?

------
walterbell
Are there test cases for metagames?

